# When in Rome...



## Shya_FireVixen (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess I'll add mine...why not? X3

Name: Shyanne
Age: 20
Sex: female
Species: Firefox/Vulpes (a common fox species)
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 150 lbs

Appearance: Short, Curvy and Busty
- Hair and fur: Long, silky auburn hair that stops at the middle of her back; Brown fur.
-Markings: Black markings on the tip of her ears and tail and her hands and feet are completely black.
- Eye color: Hazel/Blue (they change in the moonlight)
- Other features: None

Skills: Skilled with the Chinese Sword and has pyrokinetic powers. She's also a highly skilled singer and guitarist.

Likes: art, almost all genres of music, video games, making friends, and flirting.
Dislikes: racist and sexist people, people with no common sense, bullies.

Clothing: Usually wears a black tank top with matching boots and fitting blue jeans. Sometimes she wears a royal blue halter top with fitting black jeans and matching blue heels.

Pictures:
- Casual Wear: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/melissa_p/Hand Drawn Artwork/scan0005.jpg
- Dressy Wear: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/melissa_p/Hand Drawn Artwork/SexyShy.jpg

Goal: To be a singer.
Profession: Waitress/occasional Night Club Singer
Personal quote: "You only have one life to live...use it."
Personal catch-phrase: "Coolness!"
Theme song: Superchic(k) - Stand In The Rain
Birth date: April 17, 1988
Star sign: Aries

Favorite food: Shrimp Alfredo Pasta
Favorite drink: Apple Cider
Favorite location: Amusement parks
Favorite weather: Luke Warm and Sunny; sometimes Rainy
Favorite color(s): Pink, Blue and Red

Least favorite food: Baby Tomatoes
Least favorite drink: Any type of alcohol
Least favorite location: Backyard pools
Least favorite weather: Freezing Cold and/or Extremely Hot

Friends: ...Some X3
Love Life: Somewhat single XD
Orientation: Straight

--------------------------------

That's all! ^w^


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2008)

Aaaw, she's so cute!
Did you draw your avatar? :3


----------



## Mattos (Jul 15, 2008)

When I saw the pics I instantly remembered of Sonic characters...


----------



## Shya_FireVixen (Jul 16, 2008)

Neko said:


> Aaaw, she's so cute!
> Did you draw your avatar? :3


 
I wish I did. X3
This is actually a peice of a comic a friend of mine drew for me on my birthday. She's a really amazing artist too! *v*

But thank you! I perfer this pic of Shyanne than all the others I've drawn. ^w^


----------

